# Tuscany and Umbria -- Tips for Itinerary and Piero Trail



## Conan (Apr 12, 2008)

We're leaving next month!  We've added a couple of hotel nights to our timeshare reservations.  

We've been to Florence, Siena and San Gimignano so they're not on the list.  Focus is on the Piero della Francesca Trail in Arezzo and San Sepolcro.

Any suggestions?  Particularly places to stop at on the road and restaurant choices.

Tuesday:  Fly overnight New York to FCO, Rome

Wednesday:  175 km (2 hr) drive to La Casella T/S; dinner at La Casella

Thursday:  95 km (1.5 hr) drive to Arezzo; Bacci Chapel; overnight in San Sepolcro

Friday:  San Sepolcro; Anghiari; Monterchi; 100 km (1.5 hr) return to La Casella

Saturday:  Checkout La Casella; 22 km (30 mins) drive to Orvieto; 52 km (1 hr.) to checkin at Il Poggio T/S

Sunday:  170 km (3 hr.) drive to Urbino; overnight in Urbino

Monday:  126 km (2 hr.) drive to Cortona; 75 km (1 hr.) return to Il Poggio
Other Umbrian towns in the area?

Tuesday:  55 km (1 hr.) to Montalcino and 55 km (1 hr) return.  
Other Tuscan towns in the area?

Wednesday: 85 km (1.5 hr.) via Perugia to Assisi and 85 km (1.5 hr.) return

Thursday: checkout Il Poggio; 175 km (2.5 hr.) to hotel near FCO Rome 

Friday:  Fly Rome to New York


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just wondering what your dates are....we fly to Venice April 23 and then take a cruise on April 26, rent a car on May 3 in Venice and drive to Il Poggio where we will be to very early on the morning of May 10, when we will drive down to FCO in Rome for our flight home....
Other than read about the towns we want to visit, I have not made a schedule....the cruise stops in Kusadasi (Ephesus) Turkey, Santorini, Corfu and Dobrovnik, Croatia...But I think from Il Poggio we will try to visit Cortona, Arezzo, Radocafani, Montacino, Montepulciano, Pienza and Chiusi....am surely open for suggestions!!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2008)

If you haven't seen this already, I think you'll enjoy On Piero's Trail


Have a great trip!

Richard


----------



## JudyJ (Apr 12, 2008)

*Tuscany/Il Poggio*

It has been about 5 years since I went to Il Poggio.  You have a very busy schedule as it is and are only staying until Thursday night!  
I recall the Ristorante Daniela was exceptional, in the town by Il Poggio.  It's not the little town walking down the "hill", but the town with the spa- San Casciano something or other.  
Plan your time carefully; restaurants will not serve food from 3-7 pm.  Dinner is typically 8.  
If you are spending too much time driving, you'll miss meals entirely.

Take some time to kick back, and take in wine/cheese tasting at Il poggio if they still do that.  They make wonderful pecorino (sheep's) cheese.  Try it with honey, very yummy.  Just relax and enjoy, it's in the country and you should slow down to get the flavor!

NO air conditioning.  No screens in the windows, either.  But you're in the mountains (tall hills), so it's pleasant regardless of weather.


----------



## Conan (Apr 13, 2008)

Linda74 said:


> Just wondering what your dates are....
> ...But I think from Il Poggio we will try to visit Cortona, Arezzo, Radocafani, Montacino, Montepulciano, Pienza and Chiusi....am surely open for suggestions!!!



Linda
I sent you a PM

If you're going to Arezzo, you should pre-order tickets for Capella Bacci (Bacci Chapel).  Access is limited to 25 people -- the ticket gets you 30 minutes in the chapel to see Piero's Legend of the True Cross.
https://ticketing.ribesinformatica.it/arezzo/show.asp?code=1


----------

